# Ferry Blueprints



## Grendel (Oct 13, 2008)

My Father had some old drawings for some ferries, he asked me to copy some of them for someone - I offered to scan in all of the drawings so they were recorded electronically, these are original film and linen copies, some with penned modifications.
The ships they cover are:-
The Duke of Lancaster
The Lord Warden
MV Speedlink Vanguard
'Ship 1717'
TSS Avalon
and TSS Holyhead & TSS Dover - these last two I had problems with the files so have not been processed yet, maybe a re-scan.
I have original .Tif format scans, cleaned scans and pdf files of the cleaned versions. If anyone wants specific copies please email me.
the ship 1717 drawings were wider than my scanner so each drawing was scanned twice, to catch the top and bottom edges.
Grendel


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

If that ship "1717" refers to the H&W build number then she is the St David.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for that.
Grendel


----------



## The Ferry Man (Apr 22, 2009)

They sound very interesting to me.


----------



## bwood (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello,
I would be very interested in the Lord Warden drawings if possible, I have the remembering Lord Warden book which has the side elevation and just 1 deck plan. The 1717 would also be of interest. Thanks Barry


----------



## bwood (Jul 26, 2015)

*Lord Warden*

Hello,
I would be very interested in the Lord Warden drawings if possible, I have the remembering Lord Warden book which has the side elevation and just 1 deck plan. The 1717 would also be of interest. Thanks Barry


----------

